# Sn Torpedo Recipe.



## Dave70 (1/3/12)

This is what I've come up with after picking through and converting back to metric from American sites.
The hops are what's listed on the SN site. 



24 liters
IBU 69
ABV 7.3

Pale 7.3kg
Crystal .60 .350g

Mash 67 deg
Ferment 20 deg


Magnum 14% 41g @ 60
Crystal 4.3% 24g @ 5
Magnum 14% 35g @ 5
Citra 11% 24g - dry
Crystal 4.3% 24g - dry
Magnum 14% 24g - dry

S05 or WY 1056.

Probably rack to secondary for dry hop and give it another week.

The hop schedule seems a little odd to me. Like there's nought but bittering an aroma additions and I'm a thinking all the dry hopping may make it a little harsh.

What do you think?


----------



## mje1980 (1/3/12)

I did a 7.2% 10 min AIPA with columbus and cascade ( from memory, can dig it up ), and while it wasn't a clone it was a cracking beer. If yo're game, give it a go. Dry hopping can be inconsistant IMHO.


----------



## Nick JD (1/3/12)

Is the dry hopping to replicate the torpedo? I reckon you'd need a few more than the 4 days they use as they recirculate through the torpedo.







EDIT: I just read the bottom of the page where that photo's from and they say 10 days of dry hopping. I've dry hopped citra for that length with no issues, but not the other two. The article mentioned SN prefered the recirc dry hopping for speed at getting the oils out but there was no mention of whether this wasn to get the oils out before the grassiness or just for pure speed. I have a feeling it was the former.


----------



## mje1980 (1/3/12)

That is a cool pic!!


----------



## Nick JD (1/3/12)

mje1980 said:


> That is a cool pic!!



MAN THE TORPEDOS!


----------



## joshuahardie (2/3/12)

Here is the recipe I took from theelectricbrewery.com
YMMV 

Note: I have put the dry hop down as add the dry hops on day 3, not dry hop for 3 days.


Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA (The Electric Brewery) 

Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: 
End of Boil Volume 23.92 l 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
6.95 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 1 95.3 % 
0.34 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 2 4.7 % 
28.28 g Magnum [14.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 39.6 IBUs 
34.34 g Magnum [14.40 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 5 9.6 IBUs 
34.34 g Crystal [3.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 4 2.3 IBUs 
0.5 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] Yeast 6 - 
23.00 g Magnum [14.40 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
23.00 g Crystal [3.50 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
23.00 g Citra [11.10 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.069 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.5 %
Est Color: 8.4 SRM 

Mash Steps
Mash at 65.6 C

Fermentation: 18.3 C 
Notes

Add 500mg potassium metabisulphite to 20 gallons water to remove chlorine/chloramine (as required). 
Water treated with brewing salts to: Ca=110, Mg=18, Na=16, Cl=49, S04=279 
(Basically Randy Mosher's ideal Pale Ale numbers with slightly less Sulphate). 
1.25 qt/lb mash thickness. Single infusion mash at 152F for 90 mins. Mashout to 168F. 
60-90 min fly sparge with ~6 pH water. Collect 14.9 gallons in boil kettle. 
Boil for 90 minutes. Lid on at flameout, start chilling immediately. 
Cool wort to 66F and aerate well. Ferment at 66-68F until complete. 
Dry hop for 10 days.


----------



## DJR (2/3/12)

I am going to give a go with hop flowers stuffed into a Hoprocket with a pump recirculating the fermented beer instead of dryhopping in the fermenter... won't be 65 IBU's to start though like Torpedo, but will be interesting to see how it goes

Hoprocket will be stuffed with Nelson Sauvin flowers and brew will be a simple 25% munich/vienna, 70% pils 5% crystal/cara, about 35BU's of Amarillo, Cascade and NS


----------



## mje1980 (2/3/12)

DJR said:


> I am going to give a go with hop flowers stuffed into a Hoprocket with a pump recirculating the fermented beer instead of dryhopping in the fermenter... won't be 65 IBU's to start though like Torpedo, but will be interesting to see how it goes
> 
> Hoprocket will be stuffed with Nelson Sauvin flowers and brew will be a simple 25% munich/vienna, 70% pils 5% crystal/cara, about 35BU's of Amarillo, Cascade and NS




Any pics of the hoprocket?? 

Please let us know how this goes mate.


----------



## DJR (2/3/12)

mje1980 said:


> Any pics of the hoprocket??
> 
> Please let us know how this goes mate.



http://www.blichmannengineering.com/HopRocket/HopRocket.html

let's see if this works










Basically I will stuff it with up to 3oz of flower hops, then attach a silicone hose to the fermenter tap, into a brown pump running with some output ball valve restriction (don't want to flow too fast), into the hop rocket "bottom", then it flows through the flower hops, and out the top, then i will run a hose back into the fermenter, through the airlock hole into the beer again.

I'll post pics once i've done it - will take me a week or two to get to the point of doing it


----------



## mje1980 (2/3/12)

**** YEAH!!. Hahah that is pretty damn cool mate, looking forward to pics. I reckon you'd be able to use less hops than standard dry hopping, as the movement would mean its a more efficient way of exposing the wort to the hops. Just a wild arse theory though.


----------



## DJR (2/3/12)

mje1980 said:


> **** YEAH!!. Hahah that is pretty damn cool mate, looking forward to pics. I reckon you'd be able to use less hops than standard dry hopping, as the movement would mean its a more efficient way of exposing the wort to the hops. Just a wild arse theory though.



Yeah, same sort of theory as the Torpedoes that SN use. They have much bigger fermenters and much bigger hop bags though, the point of the torpedoes is to get all the hop oils that would normally be in the centre of the hop bag without beer contact out through flow in the torpedo.

I doubt it'd make much difference over just chucking pellet hops in, which break up and let all their goodness free quickly, but the character might be different or I might get better extraction as the beer flows rather than just infuses with the hop pellets - it'd probably work a lot faster too than pellet dry hopping and I can just stop once i get enough hoppiness.


----------



## Nick JD (2/3/12)

DJR said:


> Yeah, same sort of theory as the Torpedoes that SN use. They have much bigger fermenters and much bigger hop bags though, the point of the torpedoes is to get all the hop oils that would normally be in the centre of the hop bag without beer contact out through flow in the torpedo.
> 
> I doubt it'd make much difference over just chucking pellet hops in, which break up and let all their goodness free quickly, but the character might be different or I might get better extraction as the beer flows rather than just infuses with the hop pellets - it'd probably work a lot faster too than pellet dry hopping and I can just stop once i get enough hoppiness.



I reckon it's done so you get all the oils into the beer before the grassy flavours start up.

When I hop the keg, there is a sweet-spot for a day or two of maximum aroma just before the grassiness starts up.


----------



## bum (2/3/12)

Completely different process to dry hopping, Nick. Hot wort runs through the rocket.


----------



## DJR (2/3/12)

bum said:


> Completely different process to dry hopping, Nick. Hot wort runs through the rocket.



In this case, it's not totally different. The normal process is with hot wort, the Rocket can also be used as a randall on a keg line, I am trying something in between as a pumped dry hop vessel with beer at normal ferment temps


----------



## Nick JD (2/3/12)

bum said:


> Completely different process to dry hopping, Nick. Hot wort runs through the rocket.



Hot? That's not how the torpedo works.


----------



## bum (2/3/12)

DJR said:


> In this case, it's not totally different.


Then my apologies to Nick.


----------



## Dave70 (2/3/12)

That old rocket sure is an impressive bit of kit. I was under the impression they were used post keg, like this pisshead's setup.



Wouldn't most of the aromatics get driven off during fermentation? I couldn't imagine the effect of circulating hot wort through it any different to say 20 minute additions of pellets. I will concede SN knows more about hop additions than me however. As do most people.

My wife looked over my shoulder and asked why they were running beer through all those buds. 
Ha Ha. Women...


----------



## Malted (2/3/12)

Dave70 said:


> That old rocket sure is an impressive bit of kit. I was under the impression they were used post keg, like this pisshead's setup.


Use them however you like. They are a versatile and great bit of kit. 
Randall for cold, carbed beer or circulating fermenting temp beer or post boil, pre-chiller if you want to:


----------



## Nick JD (2/3/12)

Dave70 said:


> That old rocket sure is an impressive bit of kit. I was under the impression they were used post keg, like this pisshead's setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have a feeling circulating beer through a torpedo during conditioning releases all the oils and none of the grassiness as it can be done before the hops begin to break down and impart unwanted flavours.


----------



## white.grant (3/3/12)

Malted said:


> Use them however you like. They are a versatile and great bit of kit.
> Randall for cold, carbed beer or circulating fermenting temp beer or post boil, pre-chiller if you want to:
> View attachment 52784



Nice, 

How much does the flow rate drop coming out of the rocket just using gravity?


----------

